# Another Big Miss



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

:crying: just like the rest of these big storms that where suppose to hit us, It did not dorp s--t. It's 1:00 am tuesday and i just look at the radars and its drying up around centeral iowa again. This gets f--in old:realmad: . it just don't amount to s--t, or it missed us north or south. I wish they would just stop trying to perdict **** 5 days out and come up empty every dam time . *Glad I did not hold my breath again *


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

*same here*

drove 10 miutes from my house and 1.5 inches and talk to a budy 45 mile away and they had 3-5 inches so far we dont have enough to cover the grass:realmad:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

We have about 4 inches on the ground and its still falling some what. The news said that the heavies was along I-80 between Ceder Rapids and Iowa City.

William


----------

